# Big Bang Theory Model problem?



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello People,

I am not sure if any of you heard of 12 year old Jack Barnett; however, he has theorized that the current Big Bang model is incorrect because it does not account for the amount of carbon in today's universe because of the rate carbon generated in the current model. Yes this kid is actually credible, he does research at Purdue University currently. So what do you think about this?


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

I have no clue about the carbon stuff but this certainly isn't the first time a problem has been found with the big bang theory.

Top Ten Problems with the Big Bang


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Searching









Oh found it!









Let's see..all scroll to chapter six on page 588. We've got an awful lot to discuss today!


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aether said:


> I have no clue about the carbon stuff but this certainly isn't the first time a problem has been found with the big bang theory.
> 
> Top Ten Problems with the Big Bang


LOL! I really liked that link. 

1. We can actually observe galaxies moving away from us right now. This implies they were once closer.
2. It is a theory after all, and can be changed. Just because it doesn't make as much sense, doesn't mean it is wrong.
3. I don't really acknowledge this as a "problem". Without the exact right conditions, the universe as we know it would not exist.
4. This is quite misleading. Under current expansion velocities, there are too many voids but if you account for the fact that expansion velocities have not always been constant, it isn't so much of a problem.
5. Although unlikely, it is still possible. Human life evolving is exceedingly unlikely...but it happened.
6. That is most likely due to human calculation error. I also have not heard of this problem once the uncertainties have been taken into consideration.
7. Well, the universe isn't necessarily finite. It's tricky business defining what the universe actually is. I don't think many people really know that answer.
8. The math suggests dark matter, and scientists are currently trying to find it. From the invention of the telescope, it took over 200 years to find Neptune, and that is in our solar system. I'd say we still have some time 
9. Then what is the sufficient amount of evolution?
10. Again, if the initial conditions were any different, the universe would be much different.

Overall, the Big Bang Theory has flaws. It doesn't necessarily mean it is completely wrong by any means. It is the best model we have currently, and hopefully this kid works out all the kinks. It has only been about 70 years since the first mind started thinking about it, so I wouldn't be too worried. We know Bohr's atomic model isn't 100% accurate, but it is close enough to make calculations from and no one can come up with a better one. I feel about the same way regarding the Big Bang Theory. It isn't 100% accurate, but I imagine it is fairly close. Here is to hoping this kid comes up with a better model!


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

The thing is that we have such a limited view of the universe, from one small planet and all. Also theoreticians are now considering whether there may have been multiple big bangs, but we wouldn't have a way of finding out really.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> LOL! I really liked that link.
> 
> 1. We can actually observe galaxies moving away from us right now. This implies they were once closer.
> 2. It is a theory after all, and can be changed. Just because it doesn't make as much sense, doesn't mean it is wrong.
> ...


Yes this is true, I have no doubt that the current model is the best we can come up with at this time. Just saying this kid isn't the first one to point out a seemingly inherent flaw with the theory. Also, I wasn't too sure about the first link but posted it anyway. This should be a little more credible:

HowStuffWorks "Big Bang Called Into Question"


----------

